# Puppy Vaginitis and Spaying



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

Both Pistol and Clemie have Puppy Vaginitis. Our vet reccommends letting them go through their first heat cycle and that it should clear itself up as she matures. From what I've read about PV that sounds like a normal treatment. I'm not concerned about them going into heat because the only male pets in the house are the cats and they only go in the yard supervised. The rest of the time they're in the house or their kennel (if we're not here, meal time, or we can't watch them). They were both on antibiotics when Pistol got sick a few weeks ago (Clemie did as well). It (the vaginitis) hasn't cleared up so I'm probably not going to waste money on more antibiotics just for that. 

What I'm wondering is when is the good time to spay them after the cycle? I'm thinking a month or two afterwards. Does that sound about right?


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

I think that you are going to get differing opinions. My Lab had it and what is called an Inverted Vulva. We did a lot of research and talked to many vets about the treatment and also about spay surgery and what effect it would have on her condition. I finally got a hold of the owner of our vets office and talked in depth with him about it. I value his opinion for two reasons 
1. He is one of the best vets in the area and is very well regarded in his field.
2. He is very good friends with my neighbor and my dogs are like her grandkids so I know that he would not steer us wrong.

He suggested that letting the dog go through it's first heat cycle *will not* fix the problem and that her chances of contracting Mammory cancer would increase significantly. He said that the vulva will swell during the first heat cycle but after all is said and done the swelling will go down and the condition will return. We took his advice and went ahead with the spay and have not had a problem. He did suggest that if she develops problems because of this that they could perform a proceedure that will fix the problem but did not think it was going to be necessary.

Hope I don't add to the confusion.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not do any type of elective surgery while there is an infection going on.


----------

